# Hi, INTJ here.



## SilverScorpio17 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey everyone, 

I've been browsing this forum for a while, and I finally decided to join. I'm also at INTJ forum, but I joined personalitycafe because here I can learn more about the way other types think. 

I consider myself more of an INTx, but I usually get INTJ on the online tests. I'd like to get a professional test done sometime, but right now that's not really on my list of priorities. Anyway, I love biology, psychology, and art. Hm...I kinda suck at introductions and stuff, so just ask if you want to know more. =]


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings SilverScorpio17 and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum SilverScorpio17. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum; please enjoy your stay. Do you definitely believe you are an INTx, or are you simply unsure?


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Cafe! :happy:


----------



## SilverScorpio17 (Nov 13, 2009)

Grey said:


> Welcome to the forum; please enjoy your stay. Do you definitely believe you are an INTx, or are you simply unsure?


Thanks. I think I'm just unsure because I'm definitely not a neat freak like most of the Js I know; and even though I always have a planned schedule, I often find it hard to follow. In terms of the functions, I'm confused about whether I use Ne or Te. I guess I can agree with the Fi and Se though.

EDIT: I think I'll check out the "What's my personality type?" Forum.


----------



## Singularity (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey Lance, Robo-Monkey's pissed.

Idk if he needs a cookie or what, but he might go for the next new person's balls or something.

Anyways, welcome new person :happy:

Just give me a shout if you ever need anything. Oh, and don't feed the natives :mellow:


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello, welcome to the forum! :wink:


----------



## SilverScorpio17 (Nov 13, 2009)

Azrael said:


> Welcome to Personality Cafe! :happy:





Singularity said:


> Welcome to the forum.





Tkae said:


> Hey Lance, Robo-Monkey's pissed.
> 
> Idk if he needs a cookie or what, but he might go for the next new person's balls or something.
> 
> ...





BehindSmile said:


> Hello, welcome to the forum! :wink:


Thanks everyone! :happy:


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Ohmahgahd another one, yay! *pouncytackle*

Oh, hai. Welcome to PC ^^


----------



## SilverScorpio17 (Nov 13, 2009)

Liontiger said:


> Ohmahgahd another one, yay! *pouncytackle*
> 
> Oh, hai. Welcome to PC ^^


*dodges tackle* 

Lol, thanks. =]


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

SilverScorpio17 said:


> *dodges tackle*
> 
> Lol, thanks. =]


:shocked:

You're not supposed to do that.


----------



## SilverScorpio17 (Nov 13, 2009)

Liontiger said:


> :shocked:
> 
> You're not supposed to do that.


Well I thought people knew not to tackle INTJs. >.>

I guess I'll make an exception for you. =P

Nice meeting you.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

SilverScorpio17 said:


> Well I thought people knew not to tackle INTJs. >.>
> 
> I guess I'll make an exception for you. =P
> 
> Nice meeting you.


I know that. That's why I do it :wink:


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi, welcome to PC~


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

SilverScorpio17 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I've been browsing this forum for a while, and I finally decided to join. I'm also at INTJ forum, but I joined personalitycafe because here I can learn more about the way other types think.
> 
> I consider myself more of an INTx, but I usually get INTJ on the online tests. I'd like to get a professional test done sometime, but right now that's not really on my list of priorities. Anyway, I love biology, psychology, and art. Hm...I kinda suck at introductions and stuff, so just ask if you want to know more. =]


Greetings SilverScorpio! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. Its always awesome when I see people decide they want to understand others and not just their type. So its nice to have you here. INTJ's will always be welcomed here.roud:


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Welcome aboard the personality cafe train, INTJ. You will be destined to find more about yourself using the MBTI, on an incredibly long journey. Just make sure you don't derail the carriages (Metaphorically, threads) from the train tracks.

This is life on the fast lane.​


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey there 
I love psychology and art also  There's a section where you can post your art if you are interested  
The Art Museum - PersonalityCafe

Welcome to the forum  You need anything let me know


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Café!

If you have any questions or problems, feel free to let me know. Otherwise, enjoy your stay.


----------

